# México



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

*México ...*

Some images from Mexico taken by me... hope you enjoy this little tour by some places of this country!!


*STATE: MICHOACÁN
CITY: Patzcuaro

Plaza Vasco de Quiroga _ Portal de Matamoros *
https://flic.kr/p/27VgD4w by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


*STATE: YUCATÁN
CITY: Mérida

Paseo de Montejo - Palacio Canton *

https://flic.kr/p/27ZDCFD by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


*STATE: YUCATÁN
CITY: Mérida

62 Street *
https://flic.kr/p/26Cdy8i by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


*STATE: MICHOACÁN
CITY: Patzcuaro

Templo del Sagrario *
https://flic.kr/p/JkKWxD by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


*STATE: OAXACA
Location: Bahías de Huatulco

Tangolunda Bay *
https://flic.kr/p/26CfYWx by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


*STATE: NUEVO LEÓN
Location: Villa de Santiago

Plaza Central *
https://flic.kr/p/27ZQieR by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


*STATE: NUEVO LEÓN
Location: Villa de Santiago

Parroquia de Santiago Apóstol*
https://flic.kr/p/JkUiAV by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


*STATE: YUCATÁN
Location: Izamal

Convento de San Antonio de Padua*

World´s Second largest atrium ... the first is at the Vatican
https://flic.kr/p/26UrowS by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


*STATE: YUCATÁN
CITY: Mérida

Paseo de Montejo - Casas Gemelas... *
https://flic.kr/p/27VuB9U by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

In my opinion Merida is one of the most beautiful cities in Mexico

*STATE: MICHOACÁN
CITY: Patzcuaro

Plaza Vasco de Quiroga _ Portal de Hidalgo *
https://flic.kr/p/KRXvnh by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

*STATE: YUCATÁN
Location: Izamal

Itzamna Park*
https://flic.kr/p/27ZTC8M by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


*STATE: YUCATÁN
CITY: Mérida

Paseo de Montejo Av.*
https://flic.kr/p/JkY7vk by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


*STATE: OAXACA
Location: Bahías de Huatulco

View from Las Brisas *
https://flic.kr/p/25f8i7m by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

*STATE: NUEVO LEÓN
Location: Villa de Santiago

Rodrigo Gómez Dam*
https://flic.kr/p/26CsdoR by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


*STATE: NUEVO LEÓN
Location: Villa de Santiago

Streets of Villa de Santiago*
https://flic.kr/p/JkZN9M by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


*STATE: MICHOACÁN
CITY: Patzcuaro

Streets of Patzcuaro *
https://flic.kr/p/26UwgtJ by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


*STATE: OAXACA
Location: Bahías de Huatulco

El arrocito Beach *
https://flic.kr/p/KS2e97 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

*STATE: QUERÉTARO
CITY: Querétaro

Downtown*
https://flic.kr/p/27ZXrFg by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

*STATE: NUEVO LEÓN
Location: Villa de Santiago

Hidalgo Park*
https://flic.kr/p/27VChfA by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


*STATE: MICHOACÁN
CITY: Patzcuaro

*
Typical mexican crafts at the streets of Patzcuaro
https://flic.kr/p/Jm3x2B by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

*STATE: OAXACA
Location: Bahías de Huatulco

Tangolunda Bay*
https://flic.kr/p/2811XVt by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

*STATE: YUCATÁN
Location: Izamal

Itzamna Park*

Typical marquesitas are very good for eat at night in this place inclusive after midnight :lol:
https://flic.kr/p/25ffmts by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

*STATE: MICHOACÁN
CITY: Patzcuaro

Plaza Vasco de Quiroga _ Portal de Matamoros *
https://flic.kr/p/Jm9jR2 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

*STATE: YUCATÁN
CITY: Mérida

San Ildefonso Cathedral and Art Musem *
https://flic.kr/p/Jm9xva by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


*STATE: MICHOACÁN
CITY: Morelia

Benito Juárez Street*
https://flic.kr/p/Jm9LPp by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

*STATE: GUERRERO
CITY: Acapulco

Revolcadero Beach - Zona Diamante*
https://flic.kr/p/27VL7Xw by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Ten years ago i had the oportunity to travel to Guatemala, our south neighborhood country... landscapes, villages and Guatemala City are just amazing, is a really beautiful country

*REPUBLIC OF GUATEMALA*

*PROVINCE: SACATEPEQUEZ
Location: Antigua

Santa Lucía Arch*
https://flic.kr/p/Jmaiux by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

*REPUBLIC OF GUATEMALA*

*PROVINCE: SOLOLÁ
Location: Atitlan Lake

Panajachel*
https://flic.kr/p/27VLTTo by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

*STATE: MICHOACÁN
CITY: Patzcuaro

Plaza Vasco de Quiroga *
https://flic.kr/p/27VM4w1 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

*STATE: NUEVO LEÓN
Location: Villa de Santiago

Monterrey - Ciudad Victoria Highway*
https://flic.kr/p/26CFNNM by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

*STATE: YUCATÁN
CITY: Mérida

Montes Molina Residence- Paseo de Montejo Av. *
https://flic.kr/p/25fjP2Q by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## excel919 (Feb 20, 2017)

Buenas fotos. Gracias por compartir.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A lovely and fascinating collection.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I enjoyed your pics very much, Rick! :applause:
Many favourites!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from México, Rick :cheers:


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

I appreciate your comments 

soon new photo set...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome, Rick


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

More of my images of México...


*STATE: JALISCO
CITY: Puerto Vallarta

View from Las Glorias Zone*
https://flic.kr/p/LhUESL by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


*STATE: OAXACA
Location: Huatulco 

*
https://flic.kr/p/2747Kqa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr
in this place, the sea water is really very hot in summer, the beaches are very beautiful... maybe the most beautiful in Mexico!! 


*STATE: NAYARIT
Location: Riviera Nayarit

*
https://flic.kr/p/LhW6sf by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

*STATE: GUERRERO
City: Acapulco

*
Acapulco by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine update, Rick, excellent night shot in #8/1! :applause:


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

yansa said:


> Fine update, Rick, excellent night shot in #8/1! :applause:


Thank you Silvia!!!

Night shot *8/1 ...

Izamal is a beautiful place, really is a little village lost in Yucatán jungle ... 
at night is a really magic .... remoteness sensation is amazing


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great thread, Rick!
Very good idea to cover the diversity of the country.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

new photo mix...


Patzcuaro, Mich.
https://flic.kr/p/27N2Anw by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


San Antonio de Padua, Izamal, Yuc.
https://flic.kr/p/28Tv33e by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Santiago, N.L. 
https://flic.kr/p/28Tv5g2 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Mérida, Yuc. 
https://flic.kr/p/28TwMZF by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Santiago, N.L. 
https://flic.kr/p/268D6To by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal.
https://flic.kr/p/27zPWnP by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates  :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful update, Rick, and I have two favourites! kay:





Salazar Rick said:


> Santiago, N.L.
> by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

bonus pics!!!!!


*MÉRIDA DOWNTOWN*

https://flic.kr/p/Kpa3Tc by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/LVsQn7 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------

